# First Army (EVER!) - Grey Knights



## NZVengeance (Nov 16, 2011)

So this is my first every army. I had collected a couple of models about 10-12 years ago when I was a little kid but nothing ever came of it.
So Now I am back into it.

I have always had a bit of a soft spot for Grey Knights. I like the nobilty of them both in the way that they look and in the lore that surrounds them.

EDIT: All photso were taken by my iPhone 4s in a homemade Lightbox in a dark room with a cool white light.

The images below are of assembled but unpainted models. Two reasons for this. 
1. I have yet to decide on my colour scheme (I swear this is the hardest part)
2. I am going to be getting some conversion work done by a local guy here in NZ


*First Terminator Squad*

















































My Psycannon Terminator has had both of his arms magnestised on. Below are images of what Ive done. I have used "Neodymium Magnet: D2x1mm. Qty160. N52. MICRO!"




















*2nd Terminator Squad*

Just the Justicar at this point.
I have to admit I paid alot more attention to detail when I was assembling this guy. I added the extras.
There are still some small bits a pieces like the tiny heraldy shields to be added but they will get done during painting phase.



































Below is just a picture of the home made Light box that I made.
Really easy to make just uses 5 pieces of A4 paper taped togeather.
They lamp that I use can be seen above it.
It is a magnifying desk that that has a energy effecient cool white bulb which gives a proper white light.











And now a pic of the bits I have yet to assemble.

3x Venerable Dreads (Because I perfer the way the model looks)
These Will be run as Psyflemen Dreads

1x Purifier Squad
1x LR Redeemer











Well that is all for now any critiques please fire them my way. i am new to this so help is always welcome.

Also any suggestiosn for paint schemes would be awesome.
I was pretty set on the standard colours untill i saw mad matts BT army and now I am not so sure lol.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how this works out for you. You certainly planned ahead with your purchases with two of my favourite units, dreads and land raiders. I'm in the middle of painting up a redeemer myself.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Nice start to your first army NZ, with 2 of my own fave units terminators and dreads. But i can't wait to see you start this properly.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

A nice start to your first army. I shall be following your progress :good:

Looking forward to seeing how you tackle the painting. If you ever have any questions feel free to ask, I'm sure myself or many other members here will be more than willing to help you out.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

A great start, keep up the good work and eagerly will follow your progress.:bye:


----------



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I love the product placement of monster btw, i live off it.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

REMOVE THE MOLD LINEEEEEE !!! such good modeling shall not be destroyed by da moldlines ! and drill the barrells


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I think with the colour scheme could you go for a more plain grey, not such a large highlight with blue. You could then add some weathering the way that god does it. . . I mean Matt  (I've been playing with his techniques for the last week and still nowhere near him  )

I also have to agree with the LR being one of my favourite units in the game even if the thing never gets its points back because it saves double its points in drawing fire from other units.

PS the mold line police will get you if you don't get them off the staffs


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking really good off the bat, can't wait to see what you do with them.

one thing that struck me the first time i looked at your second justicar. 
how did he manage to cut the head off of a demon with a hammer?


----------



## NZVengeance (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the critiques guys. Yes I will remove the mold lines, Just as soon as my crazy retail christmas hours are over I will have some free time to do it.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking really good off the bat, can't wait to see what you do with them.
> 
> one thing that struck me the first time i looked at your second justicar.
> how did he manage to cut the head off of a demon with a hammer?



Fuelled by the inner holy fire that all Grey Knights Posses the Justicar tore the head from the body of the demon with his bare hands, proudly he dispays it for all to see that the will power and the might of the Grey Knights is unwaivering.


----------



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

NZVen geance said:


> Thanks for the critiques guys. Yes I will remove the mold lines, Just as soon as my crazy retail christmas hours are over I will have some free time to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the emperor


----------



## NZVengeance (Nov 16, 2011)

So I had some new toys turn up in the mail yesterday.
Forgeworld kept true to thir promise and made sure it was delivered before christmas.

I will be looking forward to playing with these in the new year.


*IMPERIAL ARMOUR - MODEL MASTERCALSS VOLUME ONE









FORGEWORLD WEATHERING POWDERS SETS 1 & 2










FORGEWORLD INQUISITION LANDRAIDER DOORS










*Also Ihave created a blog site. Please bear in mind this site is currently a WIP and needs alot of work so If you navigate it and its broken just send me a PM so I can fix it.

Homepage: www.arisen.co.nz
Blog Direct Link: http://www.arisen.co.nz/wordpress/blog


----------



## NZVengeance (Nov 16, 2011)

So Today I finally have a day off and I am hoping to do some work on my models.

Still cant decide on a paint scheme yet but I purchased a visual diary which I am going to use as a paint book. each page with have ten 1" x 1" squares painted in chaos black (from spray can) and I will be painting all 65 paints.
On top of that I will be using some of the pages for color mixes.

Such as Chaos Black / Boltgun metal and showing how they would look in the following mixes
30/70 , 40/60 , 50/50 , 60/40 , 70/30

This will allow me to quickly reference a bunch of different mixes so I can tell what I want for a particular model.

I'll post up a guide to making a color book in the tutorial section of the next few days as I work on it. makes color theory a little easier.

The cool thing about it is that once you know what colors you like you dedicate a few pages to those colors so when painting you models you can reference which "gold" you want to use and how dark/light you might need it.


Also, My partner came back from Boxing day shopping with some new toys for me 

*Stormraven Gunship*









*Ruins of The Aquila*


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

the book seems like a really good idea, i'll check the blog out soon and i'm looking forward to see it all progress


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like quite a project ahead of you ... looking to the tuts for the color book k:


----------



## NZVengeance (Nov 16, 2011)

As promised

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1131076&posted=1#post1131076

I will be expanding this book as time goes by so keep a look out


----------

